# Prepper game to get ya thinkin'



## CapnJack

A little game here to serve two good purposes. 1.) Lighten your mind with a fun little game. 2.) Share/get ideas that you wouldn't normally think of.

Here's what ya do. One person posts an item, then the next shares a use/repurpose for it, then posts another item for the next person, and so on so forth.

Example: I post: 55 gallon drum. Next person posts: Rain water collection. Then they post another item.


I'll start.


Old tires.


----------



## iceeyes

Tire swing for the kiddos..


----------



## biobacon

grow patatos in them. Old canning lids


----------



## PamsPride

Reuse and store water in your (otherwise) empty canning jars.

Super glue.


----------



## CapnJack

PamsPride said:


> Super glue.


Quick fixes for plastic items.

Old garden hose.


----------



## alwaysready

CapnJack said:


> Old tires.


Shoe soles
Fishing line


----------



## Redtail

Emergency suture material or garment repair. 

Empty tin cans.


----------



## Sentry18

> Empty tin cans.


Make a rocket stove or use them as scoops

Bicycle tire inner-tubes.


----------



## CapnJack

Sentry18 said:


> Bicycle tire inner-tubes.


Makeshift bungee straps.

Empty TP roll tubes.


----------



## iceeyes

CapnJack said:


> Makeshift bungee straps.
> 
> Empty TP roll tubes.


seed starters.

lint from dryer


----------



## PamsPride

iceeyes said:


> seed starters.
> 
> lint from dryer


Fire Starters.

Baby Receiving Blankets.


----------



## TimNick90

Use as tinder ball

Empty pet food bags


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Stuff em and burn em.

Empty 2 liters.


----------



## hillobeans

Fire starter.

Old T-shirts....


----------



## stayingthegame

bandages

human poop


----------



## emilnon

stayingthegame said:


> bandages
> 
> human poop


Tricky... Human poop... Could it possibly be used to draw predatory animals looking for a human snack into an area w/ a trap? (?)

Bath mats


----------



## CapnJack

emilnon said:


> )
> 
> Bath mats


May sound weird... makeshift cutting board/pad. After disinfecting, of course.

Beer bottles.


----------



## ActivePrepper

Perimeter alarm

Wire clothes hanger.


----------



## pandamonium

ActivePrepper said:


> Perimeter alarm
> 
> Wire clothes hanger.


Home made awl/leather punch

Old tooth brush


----------



## tugboats

parts cleaner.

wooden flooring slats


----------



## CapnJack

tugboats said:


> wooden flooring slats


If they're good, then interior walls/roof for a shack or shed.

Picture frames.


----------



## pandamonium

CapnJack said:


> If they're good, then interior walls/roof for a shack or shed.
> 
> Picture frames.


Secure bed sheet or T-shirt material across, use to pre-filter water

T-shirt bags


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Solar still.

550 cord.


----------



## Sentry18

> 550 cord.


Booby trap.

Old dog collar.


----------



## emilnon

Sentry18 said:


> Booby trap.
> 
> Old dog collar.


Tourniquet.

Tennis racket.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Fishing net.

Bamboo stalk


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Fishing net.
> 
> Bamboo stalk


Spear

Poncho


----------



## pandamonium

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Spear
> 
> Poncho


Shelter

Deer antler


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Knife handle

Kudzu


----------



## forluvofsmoke

pandamonium said:


> Shelter
> 
> Deer antler


Knapping tool; knife handle; hard-pan soil digging tool; clothes wall-hook; spear point (with shaping & fab);

Broken glass:


----------



## pandamonium

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Knife handle
> 
> Kudzu


Plant it in every square inch of dirt in DC and hope it covers the entire city before the elite can escape!! 

Guitar


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

pandamonium said:


> Plant it in every square inch of dirt in DC and hope it covers the entire city before the elite can escape!!
> 
> Guitar


Weapon

Fire


----------



## Sentry18

> Fire


Uhhh ummm make things hot.

Tampon.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

Sentry18 said:


> Uhhh ummm make things hot.
> 
> Tampon.


Haha cool things down!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Sentry18 said:


> Uhhh ummm make things hot.
> 
> Tampon.


Use to plug bullet wound.

Garbage bag


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Use to plug bullet wound.
> 
> Garbage bag


Suffocate someone, collect water, use as shelter, use as tourniquet/ cover wound.

Laptop


----------



## invision

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Laptop


Grid down - gold and silver

Grid up - database, diary, research

Portable dog cage


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Coyote trap

Old phone books


----------



## CapnJack

Wow folks, love how this thread took off. Just like I planned, some excellent ideas for items one may think to be useless. Keep it up 



invision said:


> Portable dog cage


Live food trap.

Drop-ceiling panels.


----------



## MsSage

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Knife handle
> 
> Kudzu


Jelly

straw


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

MsSage said:


> Jelly
> 
> straw


Water filter (two unused cig filters, charcoal and sand)

Cherry tree bark


----------



## The_Blob

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Cherry tree bark


I think it can be used for tea and/or in a hot humidifier as a bronchial anti-inflammatory to ease breathing. Wow, THAT was some ancient nugget from the dark recesses of my brain... Somebody better use google-fu to make sure I'm not talking out of my butt. :nuts:

spent .22 shells 
I file them down to different lengths, make a blow across the top high pitched whistle/harmonica with them by soldering/welding them together


----------



## invision

The_Blob said:


> spent .22 shells


Use as shrapnel in a homemade cannon

Pogo stick


----------



## invision

CapnJack said:


> Drop-ceiling panels.


Fire starter, insulation

The mechanics of an automatic garage door opener - not the hand held unit, the unit used to open the door... (guess where I am posting from  )


----------



## invision

MsSage said:


> straw


insulation, fire starting, making bricks.

Another one from the garage... How about an old car rim?


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Pogo stick


Attach a spike to the bottom and use it in the garden to poke holes to drop seeds into.

Used Cigarette butts


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Used Cigarette butts

Fire tinder

****************************

Somebody missed this one:



forluvofsmoke said:


> Broken glass:


Knap into arrow-head, spear-point or cutting tool. Use for embedding into booby-traps, such as drop/swing/spring poles/beams.

****************************

DC motor with permanent magnets:


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Couple with battery and fan blades to create a wind turbine *free electricity*


----------



## zracer7

invision said:


> insulation, fire starting, making bricks.
> 
> Another one from the garage... How about an old car rim?


Along with the axle, some old fence boards and an alternator you got yourself a wind turbine.

Here's a tough one: keyboard mouse


----------



## Davarm

emilnon said:


> Used Cigarette butts


Insecticide for garden plants(Nicotine)

Dental Floss?


----------



## pandamonium

Davarm said:


> Insecticide for garden plants(Nicotine)
> 
> Dental Floss?


Snare material for small animals such as squirrels.

Turkey feathers


----------



## machinist

Turkey feathers = Arrow fletching.
Old tire rim = add clay to make base of a forge.
Keyboard mouse = melt and mold into a knife handle.

Plastic shopping bags


----------



## pandamonium

machinist said:


> Turkey feathers = Arrow fletching.
> Old tire rim = add clay to make base of a forge.
> Keyboard mouse = melt and mold into a knife handle.
> 
> Plastic shopping bags


boot liners

sponge


----------



## invision

pandamonium said:


> sponge


Medical - Assist slow blood flow during surgeries

rotary dial phone


----------



## Toffee

invision said:


> Medical - Assist slow blood flow during surgeries
> 
> rotary dial phone


If it's one of the old ones...weapon and the cord can be used for laundry and the cord between it and the wall for traps.

DVDs


----------



## invision

Toffee said:


> DVDs


Signal Mirrors

Discarded Toilet Seat


----------



## CapnJack

invision said:


> Discarded Toilet Seat


Lookout window frame. Even better if it still has the lid attached.

Hopefully quite a few of you all know what these are:

Radio tubes.


----------



## Sentry18

> Radio tubes.


I believe if you wired several of them together you could make a small heater. Some old ones have mercury in them as well.

Old D cell flashlight with no bulb or batteries.


----------



## pandamonium

Sentry18 said:


> Old D cell flashlight with no bulb or batteries.


Use the parabolic lens for firestarting or signaling.

Radiator hose


----------



## Ezmerelda

pandamonium said:


> Radiator hose


to siphon liquids

an old wooden door


----------



## invision

Ezmerelda said:


> an old wooden door


Flooring for root cellar, trench, etc

Refrigerator


----------



## CapnJack

invision said:


> Refrigerator


Storage. Even better if it's one of the old lockable types.

Lamp shades.


----------



## invision

CapnJack said:


> Lamp shades.


Hat - for shade in high sun areas, if they were cloth, tear apart and use for patches for clothes.

Lawn chair cushion


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Hat - for shade in high sun areas, if they were cloth, tear apart and use for patches for clothes.
> 
> Lawn chair cushion


Insulation (can block cold/heat from windows)

Balloons


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Fill with fuel hang from wire around perimeter shoot with tracer when threatened.

Old bicycle pump.


----------



## Magus

starting the grill/forge.

empty brass casings.


----------



## Sentry18

> empty brass casings.


Can be used to make fishing lures.

Pie pan.


----------



## Anvilandhammer

Pie pans- target practice, Exhaust pipe patches, cut out a wedge to make a funnel, solar sterilizing water reflector, and I have folded them up and used as a wind barrier for starting fires or in the winter for a dry spot.

Brooms


----------



## Dakine

The_Blob said:


> spent .22 shells
> I file them down to different lengths, make a blow across the top high pitched whistle/harmonica with them by soldering/welding them together


Run through the proper set of dies, used .22lr cases make perfectly suitable .223 bullets for reloading into .223 empty brass. It's a process called swaging, it can be done with many standard reloading presses (some are more suited for it than others). The die set will run you between $450-1000 and it does require some time investment, there's a learning curve but if you can reload bullets already, then you can figure this out too. lead wire is used to fill the case, and then the final dies There's video about it on youtube as well as forums dedicated to it!

Besides the .22lr into .223 bullets people are doing other interesting things as well...

9mm -> .40 bullets
.223 cases into .338 bullets

There's actually a decent sized list, and if you want to use copper tubing, lead wire and chemical bonding agents, you can even make your very own new core-lokt bullets.

I know there's probabaly people out there saying .... wut??? B.S. but it's true. They push the .223 bullets out to 3000 fps and the guys that are really diligent and weighing every case before cutting the lead wire (they sort them into bins for .03 grain variances, not individual) they are getting 1/2 MOA out them too.

I don't about you, but for me that's plenty good if there ever comes a day when I can't go to the store and buy reloading bullets, but I can use lead wire I already have, and .22lr brass from stew rabbits and other small critters that went into the dinner cook pot, and then I make anti zombie bullets.

:beercheer:

(now to go finish reading the thread and make sure I didnt accidentally repost)


----------



## Dakine

Anvilandhammer said:


> Pie pans- target practice, Exhaust pipe patches, cut out a wedge to make a funnel, solar sterilizing water reflector, and I have folded them up and used as a wind barrier for starting fires or in the winter for a dry spot.
> 
> Brooms


Brooms-

wooden - cut into stakes for a dead fall trap. (just be sure not to fall into your own dead fall trap mmmmkay)

old scuba wet suit


----------



## forluvofsmoke

old scuba wet suit

Hmm...tough one. Wet with salt water a wrap condensation line for more efficient operation of desalination still. Use as a protective wrap for fragile items during transport/storage.

Ceramic element from sodium vapor lamp:


----------



## emilnon

forluvofsmoke said:


> Ceramic element from sodium vapor lamp:


Break it up and work into garden soil

High heels/dress shoes


----------



## Magus

remove the heel and sole and make a belt holster loop for a hatchet or hammer.

broken CD.


----------



## machinist

broken CD = mirror, signal reflector, melt and form into a spoon. 

4" cast iron sewer pipe.


----------



## pandamonium

machinist said:


> 4" cast iron sewer pipe.


Set/cover in concrete to make a cannon.

Hand crank pencil sharpener


----------



## Magus

part of a forge oven or baking oven.

barbie doll head.

oops over post.
sharpen pencils and arrow points on small game arrows.


----------



## pandamonium

Magus said:


> barbie doll head.
> .


Shave it and use it on your rifle barrel to keep dirt out.

Fan belt


----------



## pixieduster

Magus said:


> barbie doll head


Great company. Good listener.

Windshield wiper blades


----------



## Sentry18

> Windshield wiper blades


Use to clean the blood of my enemies from my sunglasses. 



> Fan belt


Hold my pants up as I lose weight from not eating as much as normal. Or use to tie down gear.

Worn out M16 magazine spring.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> Worn out M16 magazine spring.


make shift bailing wire, for anything that needs to be secured in a hurry or where traditional rope/fiber is going to be a risk.

1 foot long or shorter/longer sections of garden hose. (my dog hates baths, so she ate the hose, because thats where baths come from...  yeahhhhh good times!)


----------



## deetheivy

Magus said:


> remove the heel and sole and make a belt holster loop for a hatchet or hammer.
> 
> broken CD.


This one was too easy for you; since this was your post earlier, LOL.

broken CD: Make shift close quarters cutting agent?

Empty CO2 paint ball canisters (your choice on size).


----------



## bahramthered

deetheivy said:


> Empty CO2 paint ball canisters (your choice on size).


Easy storage jars.

Flat screen TV, 42 inch.


----------



## Dakine

bahramthered said:


> Flat screen TV, 42 inch.


(if it's a grid failure/PAW type scenario) haul it out to 1000m so I have a known distance as soon as I see it in a sight picture. Who's going to steal it??? Why would they???

Rusty forks / knives / spoons


----------



## Sentry18

> Rusty forks / knives / spoons


Sharpen, attach to long piece of wood, create tension, hook to trip wire, seriously injure or kill anyone sneaking up on you.

Size 38DD Bra


----------



## invision

Sentry18 said:


> Sharpen, attach to long piece of wood, create tension, hook to trip wire, seriously injure or kill anyone sneaking up on you.
> 
> Size 38DD Bra


Look for the owner???  - sorry couldn't resist. Seriously, if possible make into small pouches.

Old half used aerosol can of fabreze (sp?)


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Look for the owner???  - sorry couldn't resist. Seriously, if possible make into small pouches.
> 
> Old half used aerosol can of fabreze (sp?)


Incendiary/fire starter

Fake "costume" jewelry


----------



## Ezmerelda

emilnon said:


> Incendiary/fire starter
> 
> Fake "costume" jewelry


Fishing lures? Bait for stupid looters?

(And I have to note that you can saw antlers into discs, drill holes, and voila! Buttons!)

The barrel from an electric clothes dryer.


----------



## Dakine

Ezmerelda said:


> The barrel from an electric clothes dryer.


a large rabbit/gopher proof planter?

a car windshield


----------



## Sentry18

> a car windshield


Makeshift window for a shelter. Might be convertible into a solar cooker?

Bicycle cable lock.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> Makeshift window for a shelter. Might be convertible into a solar cooker?
> 
> Bicycle cable lock.


You know what, I dont know if it would work for the solar cooker because focusing it might be the hard part, but it's still a window! You're on exactly the right path... would a car windshield do well as a cold weather garden box cover to allow sunlight in? better than nothing and the plants freezing to death anyway? maybe use some mud to make a raised seal against the planter box.

Oops forgot to answer for the cable lock. how about using it as a tension trap? since the cable itself is probably fine all you need to do is find a limber tree or branch you can pull down, and rig your trap. If the cable is actually locked into one continuous loop and you do not know the combo or have the key, then maybe throw it at something you dont like... like one of those stress things where you squeeze it and the eyes bug out... short of that I dont know what you might do with it 

You have 1 loaded pellet gun, lets assume 1 tin of pellets, and an old stale bag of cheerios you dont want to eat...


----------



## -JohnD-

Dakine said:


> You have 1 loaded pellet gun, lets assume 1 tin of pellets, and an old stale bag of cheerios you dont want to eat...


Cheerios as bait shoot small animal with pellet gun = Food!!

spring return retractable dog leash?


----------



## mojo4

Retractable leash - animal cage trap or snare. 

Cardboard egg cartons?


----------



## emilnon

mojo4 said:


> Retractable leash - animal cage trap or snare.
> 
> Cardboard egg cartons?


Seed starter.

Goggles & snorkle


----------



## Magus

safety glasses for napping flint.use the snorkel part as a mini dart gun.

ink jet printer cart.


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Flooring for root cellar, trench, etc
> 
> Refrigerator











Repurposed fridge


----------



## Dakine

Magus said:


> ink jet printer cart.


Free upgrade to business class after you get a full cavity search by the TSA and they find nothing incriminating and you call a lawyer who promises to file lawsuits against anything and anyone within 100m of the event!

(in all seriousness... toner powder is incredibly fine, like finger-print powder, so if you wanted to cover an area to see if anything/anyone was touching it, that would tell you! as long as it doesnt get washed away by rain, sleet, snow, etc)

An old car tire


----------



## zracer7

Dakine said:


> Free upgrade to business class after you get a full cavity search by the TSA and they find nothing incriminating and you call a lawyer who promises to file lawsuits against anything and anyone within 100m of the event!
> 
> (in all seriousness... toner powder is incredibly fine, like finger-print powder, so if you wanted to cover an area to see if anything/anyone was touching it, that would tell you! as long as it doesnt get washed away by rain, sleet, snow, etc)
> 
> An old car tire


Burn for signal or cut into improvised sandals.

Valve springs.


----------



## Sentry18

> Valve springs.


That was tough. Most are steel so I would melt them down and use to make arrow heads or something like that. Otherwise springs can be used in several booby trap designs.

Baby stroller.


----------



## emilnon

Sentry18 said:


> Baby stroller.


Use to transport sensitive items in a possible public setting. Bundle up your goods in a baby blanket. Might work as a decoy?? (especially if you "treat" your bundly like a baby)

Golf clubs


----------



## josephmrtn

clubs (self defence),

old rifle scope (without mounts)


----------



## -JohnD-

josephmrtn said:


> old rifle scope (without mounts)


spotting scope

old motor oil


----------



## Magus

Wood stain, heater fuel.

Dried up car wax.


----------



## invision

Magus said:


> Wood stain, heater fuel.
> 
> Dried up car wax.


Could you use this still with waxing? Add a little water. If so waterproofing

Electric skillet


----------



## Sentry18

> Electric skillet


+ power converter + car battery = Lunch!

Box of paper clips. The spring loaded black / silver ones.


----------



## invision

Sentry18 said:


> + power converter + car battery = Lunch!
> 
> Box of paper clips. The spring loaded black / silver ones.


Alternative Cloths pins

Baseball glove


----------



## Ezmerelda

invision said:


> Baseball glove


Egg basket.

empty plastic spool from thread


----------



## CapnJack

Ezmerelda said:


> empty plastic spool from thread


When SHTF, I think toys will be hard to find. I think these can be made into toys for the young'uns. Heck, I played with them when I was a lad!

Flourescent tube lightbulbs.


----------



## deetheivy

Flourescent tube lightbulbs.[/QUOTE]

Vietnam pit traps(what were they called?) All kinds of heavy? metals in those tubes, so poisining.

chain link fence( can we stay away from using it as fencing)


----------



## -JohnD-

deetheivy said:


> Flourescent tube lightbulbs.


Vietnam pit traps(what were they called?) All kinds of heavy? metals in those tubes, so poisining.

chain link fence( can we stay away from using it as fencing)[/QUOTE]

Punji stakes iirc!! 
Cover windows, doors, holes, etc to keep people out. Suspend between trees/poles as a hammock or across an ditch creek etc as a foot bridge.

2d mag light....No Batteries?


----------



## CapnJack

-JohnD- said:


> 2d mag light....No Batteries?


Good one. Not really big enough to be a weapon...

You could store something small in it, nobody would think to look in there. Gold, silver, gems maybe?

TV trays.


----------



## Sentry18

> TV trays.


Metal or plastic? If you had enough you could use them as roofing for a shelter.

Bicycle chain.


----------



## invision

Sentry18 said:


> Metal or plastic? If you had enough you could use them as roofing for a shelter.
> 
> Bicycle chain.


Close range weapon

Old vacuum - the old metal ones, not the new plastic ones.


----------



## zracer7

invision said:


> Close range weapon
> 
> Old vacuum - the old metal ones, not the new plastic ones.


If its an old Kirby vac, the long metal handle could be forged into a spearhead or machete, flip the head of the vacuum upside down and turn it into a planter. Good one.

Broken plastic watch. No pms in it.


----------



## invision

zracer7 said:


> If its an old Kirby vac, the long metal handle could be forged into a spearhead or machete, flip the head of the vacuum upside down and turn it into a planter. Good one.
> 
> Broken plastic watch. No pms in it.


Depending upon size of band and wrist put on.... Tourniquet

T-ball stand


----------



## zracer7

invision said:


> Depending upon size of band and wrist put on.... Tourniquet
> 
> T-ball stand


Base could be used as makeshift armor against knife attacks or cut into shin or elbow pads. Hollow black tube cut in a spiral can be used as a tourniquet or made into a mouse trap.

Metal fireplace broom.


----------



## invision

zracer7 said:


> Base could be used as makeshift armor against knife attacks or cut into shin or elbow pads. Hollow black tube cut in a spiral can be used as a tourniquet or made into a mouse trap.
> 
> Metal fireplace broom.


Well dip the end in some type of fuel and light it, make a good torch, but better as a weapon with fire on it.

Coin counting machine.


----------



## Sentry18

> Coin counting machine.


What!? Coin counting machine? I would climb a tree and drop it on the head of my enemies. Or it might be a good barter item when commerce resumes.

Old metal oscillating fan.


----------



## emilnon

Sentry18 said:


> What!? Coin counting machine? I would climb a tree and drop it on the head of my enemies. Or it might be a good barter item when commerce resumes.
> 
> Old metal oscillating fan.


Sharpen the blades and use as tool/weapon.









What could be done with all this?


----------



## Ravensoracle

Use the pole and wire as parts for a radio antenna. Rip the transformer apart and use the casing as a fire pit/stove housing.

Engine block


----------



## zracer7

Ravensoracle said:


> Use the pole and wire as parts for a radio antenna. Rip the transformer apart and use the casing as a fire pit/stove housing.
> 
> Engine block


Counter weight for steal reinforced security door?

Old cassette tape player. (Walkman)


----------



## invision

Ravensoracle said:


> Use the pole and wire as parts for a radio antenna. Rip the transformer apart and use the casing as a fire pit/stove housing.
> 
> Engine block


Forge for black smith

Trampoline


----------



## Sentry18

> Old cassette tape player. (Walkman)


Well, there's a rubber band inside. That could be useful.

If it had batteries and an external speaker you could use it as a perimeter alarm. Insert something thin between the battery and the connector, cut a notch into the batter cover, turn it on, press play, crank the volume, attach it to a speaker and then attach a trip wire to the item you inserted to block the battery. I know, that was the best I could come up with.



> Trampoline


Instant shelter, shelter material or hammock material. Plus the metal tubing and nuts/bolts could have many uses.

Soapbox Derby Car.


----------



## machinist

Use the wheels and most of the car to make a wagon for garden use.

raggedy under shorts.


----------



## DJgang

machinist said:


> Use the wheels and most of the car to make a wagon for garden use.
> 
> raggedy under shorts.


Cut and sew, make a feminine pad

Old tube swing set frame


----------



## invision

DJgang said:


> Cut and sew, make a feminine pad
> 
> Old tube swing set frame


Internal skeleton for a green house.

Empty beer keg


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Internal skeleton for a green house.
> 
> Empty beer keg


If it's metal, a rocket stove. Plastic, store water.

Sattelite dish


----------



## Ravensoracle

Small home tv size: Use broken CD,s or anything that is small and shiny and glue to the dish. Then use it to reflect the light from a oil lamp.

Larger commercial or the old home size of several feet or more across: roof for small shelter or as a catch for collecting rain water.


Broken canning jars


----------



## invision

Ravensoracle said:


> Small home tv size: Use broken CD,s or anything that is small and shiny and glue to the dish. Then use it to reflect the light from a oil lamp.
> 
> Larger commercial or the old home size of several feet or more across: roof for small shelter or as a catch for collecting rain water.
> 
> Broken canning jars


Perimeter security... Broken side up around under windows of around fence line.

Hummingbird feeder


----------



## Sentry18

> Hummingbird feeder


Part of a bird trap. Birds then become live bait for other traps.

Construction workers hard hat.


----------



## deetheivy

Sentry18 said:


> Part of a bird trap. Birds then become live bait for other traps.
> 
> Construction workers hard hat.


Improvised water carrier. Did they ever make these out of steel? If so then a cooking device. Decoy?


----------



## Dakine

I think Dee forgot to give an item, so lets keep it rolling 


a standard cheapie 50 gallon fish tank


----------



## fondini

Plant starter

Old tv remote


----------



## Oneshot

Use lint with cardboard egg carton and old candles. To make fire starters.



Old brake drums


----------



## Oneshot

*oops!*

New guy posted for first page reply. My bad. Got to get used to navigating this site!


----------



## BobGrover

Use as a heavy base for a water sprinkler setup

Piles of dog fur after brushing


----------



## -JohnD-

BobGrover said:


> Use as a heavy base for a water sprinkler setup
> 
> Piles of dog fur after brushing


I was thinking to put in fire to set pots on.....

Dog fur......insulation, from my dogs I could stuff a sleeping bag!!

old carpet?


----------



## Sentry18

> old carpet


Nice dry floor in your shelter OR could be altered to use as cold weather blanket.

Side mirror from an SUV.


----------



## emilnon

Sentry18 said:


> Nice dry floor in your shelter OR could be altered to use as cold weather blanket.
> 
> Side mirror from an SUV.


Use to signal or reflect candlelight to brighten a room

Rowing machine (as in exercise equipment)


----------



## deetheivy

Dakine said:


> I think Dee forgot to give an item, so lets keep it rolling
> 
> a standard cheapie 50 gallon fish tank


epic fail

It was supposed to be change.( quarters, dimes etc.)

fish tank

algae breeder


----------



## Magus

Arrowheads. or coin shot.

old screen wire.


----------



## Claymore5150

Old Screen Wire - Improvised minnow/crawdad trap.

spent .22LR brass


----------



## fondini

Claymore5150 said:


> Old Screen Wire - Improvised minnow/crawdad trap.
> 
> spent .22LR brass


Ear rings 
Fly strip


----------



## invision

fondini said:


> Ear rings
> Fly strip


Gold? Diamonds? Trade value....

Use fly strips over openings of broken windows, in dark invaders will run into them...

Dog collar
Ceiling fan blade (1 of them)


----------



## Claymore5150

Ceiling fan blade (1 ea. serviceable).
Match it up with an old broom stick and you've got yourself a fine canoe paddle.


1w Golf Club.


----------



## fondini

Claymore5150 said:


> Ceiling fan blade (1 ea. serviceable).
> Match it up with an old broom stick and you've got yourself a fine canoe paddle.
> 
> 1w Golf Club.


Frog gig

Empty beer bottle


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Bug trap (they're attracted to beer)...welcome to the hotel flying insect...they can check in, but they can never leave...lol!!! Use the little critters for fly-rod bait after recovering them from the bottle, dead or alive.

Old sunglasses with scratched lens (metal frames and smoke/dark tinted glass lens...messed up too bad to see though without straining/impairing your vision).


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

zracer7 said:


> Counter weight for steal reinforced security door?
> 
> Old cassette tape player. (Walkman)


A hidden storage container

Paint


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> A hidden storage container
> 
> Paint


This app is glitching like crap! Keeps taking me on the wrong page!


----------



## Grimm

Old sunglasses with scratched lens (metal frames and smoke/dark tinted glass lens...messed up too bad to see though without straining/impairing your vision). *The glass can be chipped (with a rock) to form arrow heads or small knife. The frames can be bent to form fish hooks.*

Paint *Windows can be painted over to prevent light from showing through at night if blankets are scarce. Think WWII homefront issued 'blackout paint.'*

Electric baby bottle warmer


----------



## invision

Grimm said:


> Old sunglasses with scratched lens (metal frames and smoke/dark tinted glass lens...messed up too bad to see though without straining/impairing your vision). The glass can be chipped (with a rock) to form arrow heads or small knife. The frames can be bent to form fish hooks.
> 
> Paint Windows can be painted over to prevent light from showing through at night if blankets are scarce. Think WWII homefront issued 'blackout paint.'
> 
> Electric baby bottle warmer


Connect to Jenny as use as designed.

Swing set


----------



## Sentry18

> Swing set


Dig a hole, put swing set on top WHAMO makeshift gallows for those who would invade my camp and survive the gun fire (got to preserve ammo).

Skill saw blade


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> Skill saw blade


A big bolt through a wooden baseball bat or a 2x4 club, get all Mad Max on the raiding hoards!

rusty silverware (so you dont want to use it to eat with)


----------



## emilnon

Dakine said:


> A big bolt through a wooden baseball bat or a 2x4 club, get all Mad Max on the raiding hoards!
> 
> rusty silverware (so you dont want to use it to eat with)


Make a windchime and hang it by the garden to scare off critters.

Metal bed frame


----------



## fondini

emilnon said:


> Make a windchime and hang it by the garden to scare off critters.
> 
> Metal bed frame


Shelter support

Big screen tv


----------



## invision

fondini said:


> Shelter support
> 
> Big screen tv


Block windows...

Boom box


----------



## bahramthered

fondini said:


> Big screen tv


I asked that already.


----------



## bahramthered

invision said:


> Block windows...
> 
> Boom box


Perfect diversionary device if you still have batteries and a remote. 
You could ring an alarm system around it, with batteries.

Dead I'm sure it's wiring would be useful and the plastic shell would have uses.

How about a declawed house cat who you can't eat for sentimental reasons?


----------



## NO2ANWO

How about a declawed house cat who you can't eat for sentimental reasons? 


food for dog that isnt declawed


old glossy color magazines


----------



## Grimm

bahramthered said:


> How about a declawed house cat who you can't eat for sentimental reasons?


Declawed cats can still make good mouse catchers. I had a declawed cat as a child and she use to bring home dead rabbits. We have 6 cats only 3 of which are good mousers even though they are indoor only cats. They will come in handy to keep our home and pantry vermin free when SHTF.


----------



## Grimm

NO2ANWO said:


> old glossy color magazines


raw materials for art projects for the kids to entertain them selves.

Here's one...
old clean cloth diapers that you no longer have a child using.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> raw materials for art projects for the kids to entertain them selves.
> 
> Here's one...
> old clean cloth diapers that you no longer have a child using.


Bandages or feminine pads

Skis (if you live in Texas)


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> Skis (if you live in Texas)


Depending on where in Texas you can still use them as skis(cross country) or as trellis for your pole beans and peas.

The vinyl pieces from long vertical blinds that are broken and will not hang anymore.


----------



## kreativemuse

make a water shoot to help collect water. 
Used batteries


----------



## Dakine

kreativemuse said:


> make a water shoot to help collect water.
> Used batteries


water shoot is a great idea!

used batteries I want someone else to chime in on, because I'm drawing a blank, but I want to caution EVERYONE from using the lead plates as "lead" for smelting into cast bullets.

From some of the things I've read, it's extremely toxic, like... you'll DIE toxic. Don't do it. Go get wheel weights instead.


----------



## zracer7

Well, to keep the game going and because no one else said anything more useful about batteries, you could use them as a projectile from a sling shot I guess. Not too many uses once their dead. 

How about the plastic thingies that hold the bread bag closed. Not the twist ties.


----------



## -JohnD-

zracer7 said:


> How about the plastic thingies that hold the bread bag closed. Not the twist ties.


clothespins

large cracked fish tank (will not hold water)


----------



## Claymore5150

Large Cracked Fish Tank- Cricket/worms/bait housing.


Bowling Ball


----------



## Ravensoracle

Ammunition for your trebuchet.... lol. Or a counterweight.

All of the soda, beer, energy drink cans that you find uncrushed.


----------



## invision

Ravensoracle said:


> Ammunition for your trebuchet.... lol. Or a counterweight.
> 
> All of the soda, beer, energy drink cans that you find uncrushed.


String them together and make a noise maker for alerting you....

Polycom conference phone - the triangle units with speakers on three ends.


----------



## Sentry18

> Polycom conference phone


Housing for an improvised land mine.

Muffler from a 1973 Chevy pickup


----------



## emilnon

Sentry18 said:


> Housing for an improvised land mine.
> 
> Muffler from a 1973 Chevy pickup


Since I know very little about cars (is a 1973 muffler different from the rest??) I would probably use it to make a stove... Or I could go all Kurt Russel from Soldier and hang it with chains to use as a punching bag 

Fake Christmas tree


----------



## Ravensoracle

Shove it in the wall of dirt for a kinda faux root system to hold it together from erosion.


Rifle barrel worn beyond repair.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Ravensoracle said:


> Shove it in the wall of dirt for a kinda faux root system to hold it together from erosion.
> 
> Rifle barrel worn beyond repair.


Use for blunt object/club or melt down to make a blade.


----------



## Sentry18

You forgot to leave one for the next person. Here, I will post one for you.

Basketball Hoop


----------



## Ssejors

Sentry18 said:


> You forgot to leave one for the next person. Here, I will post one for you.
> 
> Basketball Hoop


With net- Fishing net

No net - add hemp. Make fishing net.

Case load of twinkies


----------



## Country Living

Ssejors said:


> Case load of twinkies


Treats for Halloween 2050

Tennis ball


----------



## Ssejors

Country Living said:


> Treats for Halloween 2050
> 
> Tennis ball


Tennis ball = fishing bobber

Potty chair?


----------



## Grimm

Ssejors said:


> Tennis ball = fishing bobber
> 
> Potty chair?


Potty chair can be used as a garden planter. 









Broken swivel desk chair that is mostly plastic and missing the castors on the bottom.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Grimm said:


> Potty chair can be used as a garden planter.
> 
> Broken swivel desk chair that is mostly plastic and missing the castors on the bottom.


Strip down and use as swivel and base for wind powered generator.

Used Candle jar with 1/4 inch of wax at the bottom.


----------



## emilnon

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Strip down and use as swivel and base for wind powered generator.
> 
> Used Candle jar with 1/4 inch of wax at the bottom.


Melt the wax and dip match heads in it to waterproof. Use the jar for another candle.

Removable showerhead, with hose


----------



## Sentry18

> Removable showerhead, with hose


Add a couple black garbage bags and make a solar shower.

Nintendo Wii controller


----------



## Ravensoracle

Improvised weapon... those hurt when accidentally thrown across the room. Plus one has already taken out my big screen.

Dog food bags


----------



## ComputerGuy

Fill with sand to make sandbag!

LCD TV


----------



## deetheivy

suspend in air use as trap with a tripline


50 rusty razorblades


----------



## emilnon

deetheivy said:


> suspend in air use as trap with a tripline
> 
> 50 rusty razorblades


Use for arrowheads. Or fix them to a bat/club and make a nasty mace!

Nail polish


----------



## adml1

nail polish -write on stuff. paint fish lures..and as my 10 y.o. de says...you could paint your nails.. new here but love the game


----------



## Grimm

adml1 said:


> nail polish -write on stuff. paint fish lures..and as my 10 y.o. de says...you could paint your nails.. new here but love the game


You forgot to leave an item for the next person.


----------



## Sentry18

> next person


Umm uhhh I would take the next person and use them as a human shield. 

Custodian's key ring full of keys.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Umm uhhh I would take the next person and use them as a human shield.
> 
> Custodian's key ring full of keys.


Use the keys as the bells on a jingle line.

A damaged rear quarter panel for a 2000 Saturn SL-1
For those not in the know- the 2000 Saturn has plastic poly resin panels.


----------



## Magus

cut it up for light body armor.

radioactive mulch.


----------



## zracer7

Magus said:


> radioactive mulch.


I assume it's the top soil you've scraped off after a nuke attack and you've got plenty of it. You could surround your property with it with radio active warning signs to keep out people.

Slow cooker with no cord


----------



## emilnon

zracer7 said:


> I assume it's the top soil you've scraped off after a nuke attack and you've got plenty of it. You could surround your property with it with radio active warning signs to keep out people.
> 
> Slow cooker with no cord


Use to collect rain water or plant herbs in it.

Pack of bendy straws.


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> Use to collect rain water or plant herbs in it.
> 
> Pack of bendy straws.


Plant stakes for seedlings.

Worn out read brake drums that can not be turned and used as brakes. No brake shoes.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> Plant stakes for seedlings.
> 
> Worn out read brake drums that can not be turned and used as brakes. No brake shoes.


Rocket stove

Carseat (toddler size)


----------



## Magus

cut the straps off for my gear,use the metal tubing [presuming its metal]for projects.

Flashlight body,no lamp, no batteries.


----------



## jrproctor2

If it is a small light, use it as a drinking straw with filters.



Broken chain saw with no chain.


----------



## -JohnD-

jrproctor2 said:


> Broken chain saw with no chain.


Bar could be worked into a tool/weapon, motor if running could be use to power homemade generator.

empty twelve gram Co2 cartridges


----------



## Sentry18

> empty twelve gram Co2 cartridges


Mini-pipe bombs

Novelty (metal) samurai sword


----------



## Grimm

Magus said:


> cut the straps off for my gear,use the metal tubing [presuming its metal]for projects.
> 
> Flashlight body,no lamp, no batteries.


Wanted to let you know that childrens carseats are high impact plastic. The toddler seat or stage 2/3 has lots of foam and fabric.


----------



## Dakine

Sentry18 said:


> Mini-pipe bombs
> 
> Novelty (metal) samurai sword


I think if I were stuck in a world without rule of law, I'd consider if it was possible to combine both your answer and your question.

How about a (or a series of) mini pipe bombs attached to a novelty craptastic samurai sword stuck into the ground or something else like King Arthur's Excalibur... zombie on the prowl sees easy loot, takes easy loot, makes a lot of noise, possibly incurs some collateral damage, and announces to everyone in the area... shitbirds!!!! they are near!!!!

a 55 gal (even the 30 gal would work) plastic drum that has been used to store fuel, oil or some other kind of substance which makes it undesirable for water storage, and less than ideal but possible for a small planter box... I have a solution in mind but I dont know if anyone will think of it as their possible use, Magus had the right plan in an item a couple posts ago  Tip: you'd need to cut it up.


----------



## kreativemuse

This might sound silly but why not just store more fuel in it? However if that is not possible you could always add a round board to the top and make a table. Or cut it in half take the top and bottom off and make a sled to carry things in the snow with.

cereal boxes (something other then fire starters)


----------



## emilnon

kreativemuse said:


> This might sound silly but why not just store more fuel in it? However if that is not possible you could always add a round board to the top and make a table. Or cut it in half take the top and bottom off and make a sled to carry things in the snow with.
> 
> cereal boxes (something other then fire starters)


Flatten out then roll them up to make funnels, shred and add to compost, use reverse side for kids to color on...

Air conditioning filters.


----------



## Dakine

kreativemuse said:


> This might sound silly but why not just store more fuel in it? However if that is not possible you could always add a round board to the top and make a table. Or cut it in half take the top and bottom off and make a sled to carry things in the snow with.
> 
> cereal boxes (something other then fire starters)


I like the ideas, I didnt even think of the sled thing!

I was thinking armor, I guess some of the people that do the SCA stuff (Ye Olde School medieval fighters) use cut up plastic barrels as armor, which makes sense, sure why not. If there's no more gasonline flowing what else are you going to store in it? You wont want to put your water into it!

The sled is really good!


----------



## Magus

emilnon said:


> Flatten out then roll them up to make funnels, shred and add to compost, use reverse side for kids to color on...
> 
> Air conditioning filters.


bug proof screening or silencer filler.

corn flakes that have gone bad.


----------



## Dakine

emilnon said:


> Flatten out then roll them up to make funnels, shred and add to compost, use reverse side for kids to color on...
> 
> Air conditioning filters.


Unfortunately a/c filters are rather flimsy but I wonder if a few of them could be rigged up somehow to make windmill blades and perhaps marry that to an alternator from a car? = electricity... however unless you can store and filter the electricity, simply having it might not really do very much for you?

I'm curious what emilnon was thinking when she posed it?

How about empty, possibly rusted aerosol cans?


----------



## Dakine

Magus said:


> bug proof screening or silencer filler.
> 
> corn flakes that have gone bad.


bird bait, pellet gun + corn flakes + birds = lunch!


----------



## zracer7

-air condition filters: you can put meat between two of them with a fan under it and make jerky. 

-stale corn flakes: they hold a flame well so you could use it for kindling I guess.

...plastic dog igloo/ kennel but no dog or other animals to keep it for.


----------



## radio477

zracer7 said:


> -air condition filters: you can put meat between two of them with a fan under it and make jerky.
> 
> -stale corn flakes: they hold a flame well so you could use it for kindling I guess.
> 
> ...plastic dog igloo/ kennel but no dog or other animals to keep it for.


Place to sleep when wife gets mad at me (i am often in the dog house!)

Old obama/biden campaign signs


----------



## Sentry18

> Old obama/biden campaign signs


Toilet paper or target practice.

Tube of Silicone Caulk


----------



## Boomy

Sentry18 said:


> Toilet paper or target practice.
> 
> Tube of Silicone Caulk


Waterproofing shelter, electrical insulator, silicone washers to isolate vibration or current, funnel...

Soccer Ball


----------



## bahramthered

Soccer ball = buoy for as fish trap, weapon of distraction for the kids, or put a bloody palm on it and make your own version of wilson (cast away movie reference) 

old plastic kid toys


----------



## Boomy

bahramthered said:


> old plastic kid toys


melt 'em down into a sled for hauling firewood?
Sanity mechanisms for the kids?
Early alert system when intruders trip on them in the dark?

Extra engine (non running but not seized)


----------



## -JohnD-

Boomy said:


> Extra engine (non running but not seized)


Compatible parts could be use to repair another engine.
Some parts could be melted down and re-made as tools/weapons.
Large heavy pieces could be used as a counterweight for heavy lifting.

leaky air mattress (no way to patch)?


----------



## emilnon

-JohnD- said:


> Compatible parts could be use to repair another engine.
> Some parts could be melted down and re-made as tools/weapons.
> Large heavy pieces could be used as a counterweight for heavy lifting.
> 
> leaky air mattress (no way to patch)?


Use to make a shelter.

Plastic coathangers- lots of them.


----------



## bahramthered

Lots of drying racks to preserve meat.

Moving water picture


----------



## Dakine

what is a moving water picture? I even looked on google and it was all about images of moving water. If it's a framed picture, you could carry it out to some place and set it at an angle where you can easily see it... and use it as a known distance marker. maybe 200 yards for example, it's unlikely that anyone would carry off a piece of "trash" in some kind of bug out scenario or whatever.

How about a small plastic cannister (from empty cat treats) full of 2.5 lbs of primers from decapping brass before I process it. I have a few of those lol :scratch


----------



## bahramthered

Dakine said:


> what is a moving water picture? I even looked on google and it was all about images of moving water. If it's a framed picture, you could carry it out to some place and set it at an angle where you can easily see it... and use it as a known distance marker. maybe 200 yards for example, it's unlikely that anyone would carry off a piece of "trash" in some kind of bug out scenario or whatever.


Fifth google result showed them;

http://www.moving-waterfall-pictures.com/moving_waterfall_pictures

The one I have is about 4 foot tall, 2 and a half feet wide, and is of a wolf standing beside a water fall. When plugged in the water looks like it's flowing and if you turn on the speaker you hear the water flowing. If you press a toggle on it howls randomly. I got it at a cheap place and the image alone is worth 20 bucks, the water and howl feature thrills a certain 4 year old I encounter frequently.


----------



## Dakine

Okay, well now I see what it is, which is basically what I was suspecting... but it's real strong points are emotional stability and that is hinged on the supply of power. If you have power, it might be just enough to help someone relax after a long day working the garden and tending what critters you might have...

and you didn't answer about what to do with my cannisters of primers! I've got some ideas, but they wouldn't all pass OSHA tests for being zombie friendly


----------



## bahramthered

Dakine said:


> Okay, well now I see what it is, which is basically what I was suspecting... but it's real strong points are emotional stability and that is hinged on the supply of power. If you have power, it might be just enough to help someone relax after a long day working the garden and tending what critters you might have...
> 
> and you didn't answer about what to do with my cannisters of primers! I've got some ideas, but they wouldn't all pass OSHA tests for being zombie friendly


Well I answered your previous question, not your round in the game. Which is why I didn't pose another item.

Since I have no clue what kind of brass or what the primers are for I can't answer. Least not seriously. You want jokes and guesses; Use them for weights for arm curls, or use them in a way I don't know to kill zombies.

My joke and hopefully ignored item; A "Live" zombie trapped in a room.


----------



## Dakine

bahramthered said:


> Well I answered your previous question, not your round in the game. Which is why I didn't pose another item.
> 
> Since I have no clue what kind of brass or what the primers are for I can't answer. Least not seriously. You want jokes and guesses; Use them for weights for arm curls, or use them in a way I don't know to kill zombies.
> 
> My joke and hopefully ignored item; A "Live" zombie trapped in a room.


round in the game? -- not sure what that means...
didnt pose another item? -- thats what the thread is about, answer an item and pose another (you seem to have failed at both)
the primers are spent, since I posted they are from DECAPPED brass to be processed.

Anyway, thanks for reading the thread. the item still stands, what to do with the cannister of primers.

Okay, I re-read your reply and see that you're answering my question about what you meant by the water picture...

Did you have an answer in mind? something you thought would be valuable to someone in a SHTF scenario or did you just pick a random piece of stuff you have and ask what someone else might decide it could be used for?

neither of which are wrong and both are equally admissible in the "game" as you called it, I'm just curious because sometimes people fish for an answer to see if other people are thinking the same way they are. I was doing that when I posed the question about the used blue barrel and got a reply to turn it into a sled.

Anyway...


----------



## bahramthered

Title of the thread is "prepper game to get ya thinkin". I don't think I'm off point in calling it a game. 

I with an answer and not a question just looked around till I found an item I could not think of an prepper use for. I like it and all but the only disaster use I could think of was stripping it for wiring. I wouldn't mind a few outside ideas. So yes, random piece of stuff wondering if someone has a post SH!T idea for it.


----------



## DJgang

Goodness, just play the game! I was learning a lot.


----------



## cengasser

I'm with DJ, I've been reading this since the start. Learning plenty.
So can we go back to what we were doing?
Please!
Thank you!


----------



## Salekdarling

bahramthered said:


> Lots of drying racks to preserve meat.
> 
> Moving water picture


Take it a part and use the parts for other needs. (the motor, screws, transformer, etc.) I wish I were Macgyver sometimes. 

A knitted sweater


----------



## Jason

Pre filter for water, or just use the thread for repairs/sewing

Steel automobile tire rim


----------



## Tweto

Weld pipe to them to be grinder stand bases.


Panty hose


----------



## Jason

dust mask, used oil filter

orange plastic traffic cone


----------



## Tweto

Cut top off to make it a funnel, or after SHTF sit it up right in the middle of the road and use it as a signal that some one one has driven down the road.

Game trail camera


----------



## bahramthered

Tweto said:


> Cut top off to make it a funnel, or after SHTF sit it up right in the middle of the road and use it as a signal that some one one has driven down the road.
> 
> Game trail camera


Put it the supply room and see who's helping themselves if you still have batteries.

Camping stove when the propane runs out.


----------



## Tweto

Try to convert the stove to gasoline or some other fuel or mixture of fuel.

Shotgun loaded shells without the shotgun.


----------



## bahramthered

Tweto said:


> Shotgun loaded shells without the shotgun.


Shot gun shells and bullets in general are easy to set off if you know how. Build your own gun, for bobby traps, and just break them down for fire starting or first aid materials (Torture but you can seal a cut by sprinkling a little gun powder on a wound and lighting it, the burn cauterizes the wound).

Streetlight.


----------



## Tweto

We don't have any street lights where I live, but if I did, I could unbolt the whole post and the light and drag it the entrance of my area and use it for a road block.

Chemical light sticks as remote alarms.


----------



## Dakine

bahramthered said:


> Shot gun shells and bullets in general are easy to set off if you know how. Build your own gun, for bobby traps, and just break them down for fire starting or first aid materials (Torture but you can seal a cut by sprinkling a little gun powder on a wound and lighting it, the burn cauterizes the wound).
> 
> Streetlight.


if the wooden kind, I wouldn't chop that down to burn it, i think those are saturated with chemicals to preserve the wood and prevent critters from taking interest, and that might all be bad if the thing were burned and you inhaled the fumes.

On the other hand, the wooden one could be used as a make shift road block, or it could be cut down into 2 foot tall pieces to make a bullet stops in front of a fighting hole. With some dirt packed up against it, nobody would even recognize there was a hole there, it would just look like a mound.

An aluminum light, a long distance rain collection funnel. if you were to use some Y branches or cut some notched posts, you might support the weight of the arm and then you could use a large tarp to funnel water into it, and pour that at the end into your barrels, your pond, or whatever you might have in mind?

water is life right? this would just extend your ability to collect water further out without having to actually go GET the barrels. PVC pipe would be a lot lighter and would serve the same purpose, but it would also break down under exposure to the sun, also it wasn't the item posed.

a front yard BBQ that is rusty (so you dont want to use it for cooking food)


----------



## Magus

bahramthered said:


> Shot gun shells and bullets in general are easy to set off if you know how. Build your own gun, for bobby traps, and just break them down for fire starting or first aid materials (Torture but you can seal a cut by sprinkling a little gun powder on a wound and lighting it, the burn cauterizes the wound).
> 
> Streetlight.


Nuclear weapon trigger.[Lithium disc.]
Non prepped relatives.


----------



## Dakine

Tweto said:


> We don't have any street lights where I live, but if I did, I could unbolt the whole post and the light and drag it the entrance of my area and use it for a road block.
> 
> Chemical light sticks as remote alarms.


I think you're underestimating the weight of those things. They're actually really freakin huge! and heavy! but as long as you're on a relatively level surface you could use logs or something like that to roll it on to make it a lot easier to drag (assuming something like a truck or a horse isnt available)

I'm not sure if chem sticks would well as alarms because they need to be shaken. On the other hand, if you suspected bad guys were near, and you had no other source of light, you could move to an alternate position, break and activate the cyalume sticks and throw them out to help illuminate an area. Anyone reaching for one will be exposed, and avoiding one could force someone into an area they dont know anything about but you do... like maybe there's really nasty thorny bushes over there, or it's a sandy cliff edge...oops! buh bye zombie! better luck next time! 

how about used motor oil, quarts or gallons... I dont care... what would you do with it?


----------



## Dakine

Magus said:


> Nuclear weapon trigger.[Lithium disc.]
> Non prepped relatives.


merging the two strands back to one...

Non prepped relatives... crab bait!  actually the truth is a lot more painful than that, most people feel like they will need to prep for that person as well, which is probably true. Unless you feel like turning away (and possibly dealing with those that will not be turned away) in SHTF, and then you have to deal with the family aspects after that. It might still be the best choice, but regardless.. you cant "win" when it comes to that.

merging...

used motor oil


----------



## Magus

Quenching steel forged tools/slut lamps.

The dead.

YES! I WENT THERE!


----------



## stephengrem

Search for Goods. Mental Reality check.

Play dough


----------



## invision

stephengrem said:


> .
> 
> Play dough


Original use for kids...

10 lug nuts...


----------



## emilnon

invision said:


> Original use for kids...
> 
> 10 lug nuts...


10 projectiles for slingshot or boobytrap.

Electric iron and metal ironing board.


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> 10 projectiles for slingshot or boobytrap.
> 
> Electric iron and metal ironing board.


The electric iron can be used as intended without electricity. Just place over fire- NOT IN and use.

The ironing board can be used as a garden trellis for vines. Knock the legs off for other uses and place in ground like a headstone. The holes in the metal will allow light and airflow as well as something for the vines to grab.

What can you do with a broken glass washboard?


----------



## fondini

Grimm said:


> The electric iron can be used as intended without electricity. Just place over fire- NOT IN and use.
> 
> The ironing board can be used as a garden trellis for vines. Knock the legs off for other uses and place in ground like a headstone. The holes in the metal will allow light and airflow as well as something for the vines to grab.
> 
> What can you do with a broken glass washboard?


Build a catapult to throw the windshield

Circuit breaker


----------



## Grimm

fondini said:


> Build a catapult to throw the windshield
> 
> Circuit breaker


GLASS WASH BOARD. The kind grandma scrubbed clothes on when doing laundry.


----------



## fondini

Grimm said:


> GLASS WASH BOARD. The kind grandma scrubbed clothes on when doing laundry.


Build a catapult and throw it!


----------



## zracer7

...ok people remember to post something else once you answered. 

How bout an electric breast pump?


----------



## adml1

Gas siphon

Blow dryer with no source for power


----------



## pixieduster

adml1 said:


> Gas siphon
> 
> Blow dryer with no source for power


Fake radar gun to slow an 18 wheeler full of goodies. (Chocolate!)

Toddler riding toy(ie,big wheels)


----------



## kreativemuse

You can take the wheels off and attatch them to a box with a handle to make a wheel barel. If it is a battery operated one, use the battery for stored energy, if not then just toss the plastic body or of a tri cycle type one.

mirrior pieces


----------



## Sentry18

> mirrior pieces


Use for signaling

Gas powered weed whacker (but no gas)


----------



## OleSarge

Take the weed eater apart, the shaft could be used as a crutch or splint and the motor could be used as a small counterweight.

Extension cord


----------



## emilnon

OleSarge said:


> Take the weed eater apart, the shaft could be used as a crutch or splint and the motor could be used as a small counterweight.
> 
> Extension cord


Clothesline.

Big jar of marbles.


----------



## mp5girl

Slingshot ammo

Container of plastic toothpicks


----------



## adml1

Stand up in mud along walm way is a boobie trap.....or plant markers....hold home grken garlic on venison.


Boat with holes and no lake nearby


----------



## kreativemuse

Sentry18 said:


> Use for signaling
> 
> Gas powered weed whacker (but no gas)


How about mirrior pieces you dont want to use for signaling or early warnings. What can you make from them that is helpful?


----------



## emilnon

adml1 said:



> Stand up in mud along walm way is a boobie trap.....or plant markers....hold home grken garlic on venison.
> 
> Boat with holes and no lake nearby


Wooden boat=firewood
Other material boat=vegetable planter

Metal slinky


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

emilnon said:


> Wooden boat=firewood
> Other material boat=vegetable planter
> 
> Metal slinky


String with aluminum cans filled with a few pebbles, along avenues of approach to warn you of intruders.

Cracked 12" terra cotta flower pot


----------



## Grimm

oif_ghost_tod said:


> String with aluminum cans filled with a few pebbles, along avenues of approach to warn you of intruders.
> 
> Cracked 12" terra cotta flower pot


Place on its side and use as a toad/frog house in the garden.

plastic balls from a ball pit but no kids to use them or containment big enough for an adult ball pit.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Grimm said:


> Place on its side and use as a toad/frog house in the garden.
> 
> plastic balls from a ball pit but no kids to use them or containment big enough for an adult ball pit.


Paint eyes on the balls, string them, tie above your crops to scare away hungry critters or cut in half and use as seed starters.

Broken bicycle chain


----------



## emilnon

AuroraHawk said:


> Paint eyes on the balls, string them, tie above your crops to scare away hungry critters or cut in half and use as seed starters.
> 
> Broken bicycle chain


Break apart and use pieces as projectile weapons.

Electric heating pad (w/ no power source)


----------



## AuroraHawk

emilnon said:


> Break apart and use pieces as projectile weapons.
> 
> Electric heating pad (w/ no power source)


Remove wires to be used in snares, garrottes, etc.
Pad can be used for baby changing pad, burp pad, even a diaper.
Pad can also be used as a compression bandage for serious wounds.


----------



## Sentry18

Don't forget to leave an item for the next person.

Broken Mirror (not used for signaling)


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Don't forget to leave an item for the next person.
> 
> Broken Mirror (not used for signaling)


If it is an old mercury mirror the pieces can be used as arrow heads to make nasty mercury poisoned wounds. Not something you want when SHTF.

If a modern painted glass mirror the pieces can still be arrowheads for hunting.

Ceramic tiki mug with a crack and is not water tight.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Grimm said:


> If it is an old mercury mirror the pieces can be used as arrow heads to make nasty mercury poisoned wounds. Not something you want when SHTF.
> 
> If a modern painted glass mirror the pieces can still be arrowheads for hunting.
> 
> Ceramic tiki mug with a crack and is not water tight.


Drill small hole in bottom, fill with soil and plant with pot herb(s).

Break into shards and use touched up shards and spear/arrow points.

Leftover, broken bits of soap bars...


----------



## -JohnD-

AuroraHawk said:


> Leftover, broken bits of soap bars...


Collect in container, dissolve in water = liquid soap

wore out boots


----------



## emilnon

-JohnD- said:


> Collect in container, dissolve in water = liquid soap
> 
> wore out boots


I believe Magus posted somewhere about how to make a knife sheath out of old boot leather. Cool idea!

Busted camping chair (canvas & metal)


----------



## josephmrtn

use the metal to make a set of shooting sticks and use the canvas to make a backpack or rucksack, something like that...
how about: old wooden apple crates


----------



## Magus

Bookshelves.

brittle fishing line.


----------



## brent76x

hang CDs or DVDs from it scaring away critters from your garden (if you don't have traps to catch them in)



old file cabinet


----------



## AuroraHawk

brent76x said:


> hang CDs or DVDs from it scaring away critters from your garden (if you don't have traps to catch them in)
> 
> old file cabinet


Extra food storage. "Mail" drop.

(I had an old file cabinet outside my apartment door, in Alaska. During the summer it was a drop off/pick up box for family and friends who had something I needed or wanted to get something from me, while I was away from home and it held my houseplants. During the spring and fall it was extra refrigerator space and during the winter it was extra freezer space.)

Bird cage...


----------



## emilnon

AuroraHawk said:


> Bird cage...


Rig a bait trap for small yummy critters.

Credit cards.


----------



## TimNick90

"Pick" locked doors

Petroleum jelly


----------



## Sentry18

> Petroleum jelly


Cover cotton balls with it to start fires.

Shop Vac


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Sentry18 said:


> Cover cotton balls with it to start fires.
> 
> Shop Vac


Use as blower for a forge.

Clear bic pen


----------



## Frost

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Use as blower for a forge.
> 
> Clear bic pen


emergency tracheotomy

tobacco.


----------



## nomadjanet

trade item.

Weed, as in Pot


----------



## emilnon

nomadjanet said:


> trade item.
> 
> Weed, as in Pot


Medicinal uses or bartering.

Broken umbrellas.


----------



## Florida-Mike

ECWS

Flyrod


----------



## nomadjanet

obtain food, use to set up trip line

chewing gum


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

nomadjanet said:


> obtain food, use to set up trip line
> 
> chewing gum


Chew gum, blow bubble, seal bubble and use as improvised bobber/float for fishing.

Rubber exercise band with broken handle.


----------



## hillobeans

Slingshot

Box spring


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Frost said:


> emergency tracheotomy
> 
> tobacco.


Barter.

Dried corn cobs cut into 2 inch pieces. Not personal hygiene.


----------



## Magus

Lock picks/guitar picks/bow fetching.

rusty tin.

Overposter. 


SouthCentralUS said:


> Barter.
> 
> Dried corn cobs cut into 2 inch pieces. Not personal hygiene.


cob pipes.jug stoppers,back scratchers.


----------



## Fireman4c

Magus said:


> Lock picks/guitar picks/bow fetching.
> 
> rusty tin.
> 
> Overposter.
> 
> cob pipes.jug stoppers,back scratchers.


Chicken House repair.

Wax Paper


----------



## emilnon

Fireman4c said:


> Chicken House repair.
> 
> Wax Paper


Fire starter

Bottle caps


----------



## Frost

emilnon said:


> Fire starter
> 
> Bottle caps


Sucking chest wound seals.

box of baking powder, open already.


----------



## Grimm

Frost said:


> Sucking chest wound seals.
> 
> box of baking powder, open already.


General cleaning and/or pet stain remover.

Drop side baby crib without wheels, mattress support/or mattress and side rail kick release.


----------



## Sentry18

> Drop side baby crib without wheels, mattress support/or mattress and side rail kick release.


Use to make a small animal pen.

Eleven 1" wood dowels approx. 24" in length

[By the way Grimm, your avatar could scare the ugly off of Rosie O'Donnell]


----------



## WatchUr6

Sentry18 said:


> Eleven 1" wood dowels approx. 24" in length
> 
> [By the way Grimm, your avatar could scare the ugly off of Rosie O'Donnell]


Punji sticks for booby trap.

Circular saw blade.


----------



## OleSarge

Cut knife blades out of the old saw blades.


Hollow core interior door.


----------



## Grimm

OleSarge said:


> Cut knife blades out of the old saw blades.
> 
> Hollow core interior door.


Add 'legs' or lay over a pair of saw horses to make a table.

rusted out baking pans


----------



## AuroraHawk

Grimm said:


> Add 'legs' or lay over a pair of saw horses to make a table.
> 
> rusted out baking pans


String them for perimeter alarm or scaring away garden thieving critters.

A 55 gallon trash bag full of plastic bags, various colors and sizes,


----------



## emilnon

AuroraHawk said:


> String them for perimeter alarm or scaring away garden thieving critters.
> 
> A 55 gallon trash bag full of plastic bags, various colors and sizes,


Insulation.

Big container full of wine bottle corks.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

emilnon said:


> Insulation.
> 
> Big container full of wine bottle corks.


Fishing bobs

Gatorade bottles


----------



## Fireman4c

SouthCentralUS said:


> Fishing bobs
> 
> Gatorade bottles


Turn into fishing jugs!

Deer Legs


----------



## adml1

billy clubs, plant in gardens to fertilize


sea shells ....empty


----------



## nomadjanet

toilet paper; as in the three seashell method as in Demolition man

picture frames


----------



## kreativemuse

picture frames- if not treated use to make a fire. if treated use to hang pictures lol. if you have a lot you can take them apart place the 4 pieces side by side glue together and make a table top. This only works if you have more then one frame. You can sand the corners or just leave them to look rough. can even make a portable table to eat on.

thousands of plastic soda bottles. (use them all)


----------



## Graebarde

kreativemuse said:


> thousands of plastic soda bottles. (use them all)


Not to be a wise guy but a thousand uses. Depending on side, cut off the bottom of 3 liter and use for tender plants such as 'maters etc in the garden.

Rinse out good and use for water bottles. Use for floats on trot lines. Use for home brew storage. Use for seed storage.

(note on the used primers that I don't think was answered after reading all the responses so far... sling shot ammo)

gallon jug of rancid cooking oil


----------



## nomadjanet

solar water heater from plastic soda bottles.

1000's of glass beer bottles


----------



## Boomy

nomadjanet said:


> solar water heater from plastic soda bottles.
> 
> 1000's of glass beer bottles


A southern facing wall for your cabin....

Pile of old antlers....


----------



## AuroraHawk

Boomy said:


> A southern facing wall for your cabin....
> 
> Pile of old antlers....


Slice and drill the antlers for buttons, use the tines to haft knives, sharpen tines to make shivs, use intact rack as coat/hat rack.

Thousands and thousands of jacks (children's toy) without rubber balls.


----------



## nomadjanet

Scrapnel for your improvised canon or potato gun.

8 x 10 poly blen throw rug


----------



## Jason

cut to make black out curtains for windows/doors.

broken coffee mugs...stonewear, not travel mugs.


----------



## kreativemuse

Jason said:


> cut to make black out curtains for windows/doors.
> 
> broken coffee mugs...stonewear, not travel mugs.


brake it up and make a table out of it or a hot plate for pots. like a tile

streamers left over from a float (not just fire please)


----------



## emilnon

kreativemuse said:


> brake it up and make a table out of it or a hot plate for pots. like a tile
> 
> streamers left over from a float (not just fire please)


Use on your target practice range to easily mark distances.

Contact lenses (prescription nowhere even close to anyone in your group)


----------



## Fireman4c

emilnon said:


> Use on your target practice range to easily mark distances.
> 
> Contact lenses (prescription nowhere even close to anyone in your group)


Throw the contacts on the ground and use the case for pill storage or put cammo paint in it.

Bicycle tire tube.


----------



## -JohnD-

Fireman4c said:


> Throw the contacts on the ground and use the case for pill storage or put cammo paint in it.
> 
> Bicycle tire tube.


If it leaks bands for slingshot... if it still will hold air it could be used as a float for fording a river or take out the valve core and it could be used for water blader.

Can of freon?


----------



## kreativemuse

Use the freon to freeze things, place in a bowl and freeze items. 
old printers


----------



## zracer7

Use ink for feather pens like the old days. Melt plastic for knife handles or other stuff already listed. 

Spring door stopper.


----------



## CapnJack

zracer7 said:


> Spring door stopper.


Booby trap trigger.

OK here's one for ya's. Empty cat litter jugs, you know, the plastic ones that carry 20 lbs or so. I have several sitting around, and just can't come up with something to do with them, dunno if they can be food safe or not.

So, next item: Empty kitty litter jugs.


----------



## Grimm

CapnJack said:


> Booby trap trigger.
> 
> OK here's one for ya's. Empty cat litter jugs, you know, the plastic ones that carry 20 lbs or so. I have several sitting around, and just can't come up with something to do with them, dunno if they can be food safe or not.
> 
> So, next item: Empty kitty litter jugs.


The kind with the handle, right?
Fill with water to be used to 'flush' the toilet should water service be interrupted. Or fill with dirt/sand to be used as a weight for fishing net/boat anchor or door stop.

I don't think these things are food safe as the litter has silica dust as a component.

Try this one...
The branches but not the center pole to a white fake Christmas tree. No lights.


----------



## CapnJack

Grimm said:


> The kind with the handle, right?
> Fill with water to be used to 'flush' the toilet should water service be interrupted. Or fill with dirt/sand to be used as a weight for fishing net/boat anchor or door stop.
> 
> I don't think these things are food safe as the litter has silica dust as a component.


That's about all I could come up with, storage of non-consumable water. Thanks for the ideas :beercheer:



Grimm said:


> Try this one...
> The branches but not the center pole to a white fake Christmas tree. No lights.


As for this, how about snowy winter camo?

Here ya go: Those cheap plastic hooks you use to hang Christmas lights on your house.


----------



## Jason

Use those cheap hooks to hang Christmas lights, which will in turn be used all year as low wattage lighting when electricity is at a premium.

Let's stick with the holiday theme: Christmas tinsel.


----------



## Grimm

Jason said:


> Use those cheap hooks to hang Christmas lights, which will in turn be used all year as low wattage lighting when electricity is at a premium.
> 
> Let's stick with the holiday theme: Christmas tinsel.


Use the tinsel to mark a trail through a wooden area or as plant ties to tie seedlings to plant stakes.

Try...
half empty cans of the spray snow for windows.


----------



## DJgang

CapnJack said:


> Booby trap trigger.
> 
> OK here's one for ya's. Empty cat litter jugs, you know, the plastic ones that carry 20 lbs or so. I have several sitting around, and just can't come up with something to do with them, dunno if they can be food safe or not.
> 
> So, next item: Empty kitty litter jugs.


Oh crap sorry, ignore me


----------



## fondini

DJgang said:


> Oh crap sorry, ignore me


Dip your arrows in the crap to inflict infection

Head off a snapping turtle


----------



## Grimm

Back on track...

Try...
half empty cans of the spray snow for windows.


----------



## Jason

Marking difficult to see (in cold areas) "hobo signs" to communicate subtle messages to family, MAG members, etc.

plastic reindeer


----------



## adml1

target practice


----------



## adml1

sorry forgot to add next item up.

large nativity scene made of plastic


----------



## AuroraHawk

adml1 said:


> sorry forgot to add next item up.
> 
> large nativity scene made of plastic


Camouflage for a listening post.

Gaudy beaded garland, 12 feet total, in several pieces.


----------



## adml1

bola...through it too wrap around their ankles


deflated snowglobe


----------



## Friknnewguy

Grimm said:


> Back on track...
> 
> Try...
> half empty cans of the spray snow for windows.


Light the spray with a cigarette lighter and make a flame thrower.

Fruitcake


----------



## machinist

Fruitcake:
1) If fresh, EAT IT! 
2) If old and moldy (takes a very long time), add poison and use for coyote bait.

A big armful of plastic shopping bags--the thin ones that tear real easy.


----------



## Grimm

machinist said:


> Fruitcake:
> 1) If fresh, EAT IT!
> 2) If old and moldy (takes a very long time), add poison and use for coyote bait.
> 
> A big armful of plastic shopping bags--the thin ones that tear real easy.


Use the bags to stuff a pillow or cushion. Also can be used to make crinkle cat toys.

Stainless skillet without a handle


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Use the bags to stuff a pillow or cushion. Also can be used to make crinkle cat toys.
> 
> Stainless skillet without a handle


As long as it's still food grade and hasn't been contaminated by someone putting really nasty stuff into it, I'd continue to use it for food preps, but I'd have to use channel locks which have a nice angled bend on the gripping surface in order to manipulate it.

If it is no longer food grade, I'd use it on my propane jet burner and that would be smelting pot for mass production of lead wheel weights into lead liquid into lead ingots which would eventually be poured into cast bullets.

----------------

How about a door mat?


----------



## CapnJack

Dakine said:


> How about a door mat?


Now I like this. A door mat could have a lot of uses as something other than a door mat. First thing that popped into my mind? Camoflauge for a door in the floor! Have the mat fixed to a chunk of the porch on hinges to get into a hidden store room for some supplies. Who would ever think to lift the door mat?

My next offering is credit cards. They will obviously be useless as intended when TSHTF, but could they have another purpose?


----------



## bluestocking

CapnJack said:


> Now I like this. A door mat could have a lot of uses as something other than a door mat. First thing that popped into my mind? Camoflauge for a door in the floor! Have the mat fixed to a chunk of the porch on hinges to get into a hidden store room for some supplies. Who would ever think to lift the door mat?
> 
> My next offering is credit cards. They will obviously be useless as intended when TSHTF, but could they have another purpose?


Credit cards... Hm. Could be used to help get the stinger out if stung by a bee (I have seen that, it can work) . Also saw someone in the forums suggest wrapping duct tape around a credit card to make it smaller/easier to stow.

New item: reuse empty prescription bottles. Unknown if they used to carry meds to which you are allergic.


----------



## Grimm

bluestocking said:


> New item: reuse empty prescription bottles. Unknown if they used to carry meds to which you are allergic.


If you have a lot and I do mean a LOT you can attach them together and make a raft. Saw it in one of my parents' old copies of Mother Earth News from the early '70s.

They could be used as bobbers on fishing line.

If washed out and sterilized they could hold anything you want from seeds to current meds.

Lets try...
Old VHS tapes and you don't have a VCR.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Grimm said:


> Lets try...
> Old VHS tapes and you don't have a VCR.


Extract tape and braid for use as emergency cordage.

Sleeve from an old sweater


----------



## Grimm

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Extract tape and braid for use as emergency cordage.
> 
> Sleeve from an old sweater


Recycle the yarn and knit/crochet into a hat.

What about...
Child's popper toy


----------



## bluestocking

Grimm said:


> Recycle the yarn and knit/crochet into a hat.
> 
> What about...
> Child's popper toy


Get a hammer or rock to smash apart. Wheels can be reused to replace a child's wagon wheel, used to tote things. Or just smash the popping part and try to strengthen the base so a child could use it to tote light loads. The balls could maybe be punctured to use as floats for fishing, or they could be kept for kids to play with if they are old enough to not swallow stuff (hey, I played marbles sometimes) .

Since I have seen some still up (like in my own apartment, ahem) - Christmas decorations, like artificial trees or wreaths. The fake wreaths I have have a base of strong metal, inflexible. Let's say the Christmas tree is the kind that opens like an umbrella.


----------



## CapnJack

bluestocking said:


> Since I have seen some still up (like in my own apartment, ahem) - Christmas decorations, like artificial trees or wreaths. The fake wreaths I have have a base of strong metal, inflexible. Let's say the Christmas tree is the kind that opens like an umbrella.


False foliage? Or even just use as intended to keep spirits up around Christmas time.

How about wheel weights for a full size tractor?


----------

